# Oasis vs Outfitter



## GWMcClintock

I am trying to choose which 2 person kayak to get. I assumed I was getting the outfitter until I saw the oasis was 1 inch more narrow, 1 lb heavier, but 2 feet longer and has a 100lb greater capacity. I am 6'3 240 so the added 100lb capacity seems like a big plus. What will I be giving up?

Also, at hot spots this past weekend just about all the kayaks were yellow. Is that their gang's color or is there a visibility safety issue I need to consider?

Looking at all the different add ons everyone had on their kayaks I am sure it is a constant process of customization. That said, there must be certain items found on every kayak regardless of where you are fishing or how long a trip it is. What must I have to even fish half a day inshore?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PBTH

I'd go with the Oasis over the Outfitter, as it should be much speedier and more enjoyable. Not sure what the price difference is.

Most people buy yellow or orange kayaks, because they are brightly colored and easier to be seen by other boaters. It's a safety thing.

To fish inshore, I'd recommend a few convenient rod holders, some sort of fish gripper, all the necessary required safety gear, water bottle, anchor if you need it for your style of fishing, pliers and a tackle box.


----------



## Tres

The outfitter is the two person version of the outback, which is probably hobie's most popular fishing kayak. It is built for fishing. 

The oasis is built for peddling around. PBTH is right that if you want to go faster, the oasis may be a better choice, but I don't think it even has rod holders.

For fishing, I think the outfitter is the right choice. If you just want to get out on the water, choose the oasis.


----------



## Tres

GWMcClintock said:


> Looking at all the different add ons everyone had on their kayaks I am sure it is a constant process of customization. That said, there must be certain items found on every kayak regardless of where you are fishing or how long a trip it is. What must I have to even fish half a day inshore?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You'll need a crate, for sure. At the moment, I have an outfitter and that's all I have on it. It's necessary for storage of your rods and tackle. The kayak has rodholders, but they're not somewhere to leave your rods through a whole day of fishing. A depthfinder is nice too, and I'll be adding one when I get a chance. Just the crate, some tackle, and fishing poles should get you going.


----------



## Bduv

Try them both out and see what works best for you. 

I have the Outfitter and love it. Very stable and handles well alone or with a passenger. It's not the fastest, but speed is a trade off for the added stability and I don't have any trouble keeping up with the others that I fish with regularly.

I fish alone most of the time so my concern with the Oasis would be how well it handles without a passenger. 

PM me if you have any questions.

Bryan


----------

